# Self Sufficiency/Living off the Land or Off the Grid > Making Stuff >  My First Holster

## crashdive123

This was sort of a build out of necessity.  I needed a left handed holster for Mrs. Crash, and the pickings locally were less than slim.  I'm pretty pleased with the outcome, although I would use thinner materials for the next one.

Well crap!  Having issues with Photobucket.  I'll get some pics up when I get them resolved.....just didn't want to type this for a third time.

----------


## crashdive123

Here are the pics.

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

----------


## hunter63

That came out really nice....there is a lot of talent there.

Nice Job.

----------


## natertot

nicely done!

----------


## Rick

I like it. I can see it now....Crash Holsters.

----------


## canid

Lookin sharp.

----------


## Batch

Real nice job Crash!

----------


## BENESSE

> I like it. I can see it now....Crash Holsters.


CrasHolsters.

Came out really well, Crash, love the finish.

----------


## Old GI

Marvelous!!  BTW, my condolences that your bride is left-handed.

----------


## Rick

Hey! Watch it. She and I will have to do a beat down. Just remember that us lefties are the only ones in our right minds.

----------

